# How many cherry shrimp should I have in 5Gallon?



## djamm

I'm wondering how many cherry red shrimp I should start off with in a 5 gallon tank. It has hob style filter which I put a sponge on the intake...I would like to have a healthy active colony?

Cheers,


----------



## katienaha

start with 10ish. Make sure you have females and males. Their bioload is very minimal They will breed more readily if you have a carpet of some kind in the tank as well (plus the carpet will benefit from constant fertilization from the poopers..)


----------



## plantedinvertz

10-20 should do fine


----------



## trevorhoang

10-20 shrimps sounds good. i would recommend to have plenty of plants. java moss helps a lot. i started my 10g tank with 20 cherries and one of them is already 1 week pregnant. cant wait ^^


----------



## Tn23

I have like 100ish in my 5 gallon and they seem to be fine although its getting a bit packed...


----------



## Acipenser

I have been told 30 is ideal when starting a colony.


----------



## effox

I put 100 in my 10 gallon, so half that should be fine I would think. They were doing great until the summer heatwave when they got wiped out due to the heat fluctuations.


----------



## djamm

Well I started out with 30 Cherry Red Shrimp and two very very small albino bn pleco's...Shrimps will not eat them will they? I plan to move the pleco's to the 55 Gallon in a little bit. Thought I actually may see them in the smaller tank!


----------



## trevorhoang

naww i dun think the cherries will even bother the plecos. i have a small pleco in my cherry tank and the pleco is the bully that always gets first dibs on the food.


----------



## Mferko

i have a l144 in my tank with cherries for the last day, seems good
wierd thing tho about my bn plecos... they prefer NLS pellets even when i have fresh cucumber and yams in the tank on a screwcumber.. does NLS taste that good for fish?? the cherries ran over and picked on the yam while the l144 as well as my 3 bn's in the top tank all go straight for NLS


----------



## KBS1664

effox said:


> I put 100 in my 10 gallon, so half that should be fine I would think. They were doing great until the summer heatwave when they got wiped out due to the heat fluctuations.


Buy a window fan. During the day have the fan blowing all the hot air out of the room. Kept my betta tank and crabs at a consistant 78. Keeps the room at a normal temperature.


----------



## djamm

I have space in my basement that doesn't get too hot on those type of days...right at the moment I more worried what happens when the power goes out...and shrimp have to deal with the real cold temp outside the tank!


Cheers

Djamm


----------



## jkcichlid

Started my colony in a 25G with 10 RCS and after about 5 months have over 80


----------

